
Ask HN: Looking for hard-working, ambitious co-founder - dthefounder
I'm looking for someone who:
 - is ready to go "all in" in a new startup, preferably an enterprise software startup. 
 - want to grow a long-term business.
 - has a strong business/technology sense.<p>At this point I'm curious about finding someone who's genuinely interested to build a durable business. I have a good idea of what I want to build and I'm ready to take on either the business side or the technical side; so that means I'm looking for either a spirited coder or business-savvy entrepreneur/product designer.<p>More about me:
 I've been running a relatively successful (500k/yr revenue, 5 full-time employees) startup for the last 3 years.
 I could bootstrap the business with 10-20k if needed. 
 I'm located in Canada but I'm willing to relocate if needed.<p>Contact me at dthefounder at gmail for more details.
======
dcurtis
I'm looking for a beautiful blonde attractive wife. She has to be ready to
live with me in a deep relationship, starting immediately. I have a good idea
of where I want the relationship to go, as I have some experience-- I
previously had a successful marriage with 2 kids and a minivan.

Contact me if interested.

(Seriously, I think this reads too much like a stereotypical job ad, and less
like a search for a cofounder. Cofounders need to have much better
relationships than employees, and I'm hesitant to think that four paragraphs
of generic superlatives is the right way to find partners for a business
venture.)

~~~
josefresco
I see Negative Nancy is already here. Jees, cut the guy a break.

~~~
dcurtis
I don't mean to be overly negative, but 1) I don't really want to see this
kind of stuff here, and 2) I don't think this is really an effective way to
find a cofounder.

~~~
bestes
HN is the _perfect_ place to find people like this/us.

I'm not saying I want to see HN become a job board. But, this sure looks like
a credible and serious request to me.

~~~
davidw
> HN is the perfect place to find people like this/us.

I think the best way to find people here is to get to know them through the
site, over time, not with an ad, although I don't really care if the odd ad
appears here - it's not really damaging, as it's easy to ignore, and doesn't
attract the wrong kind of people.

------
an0nymous
I am a charismatic figure, often seen leaping tall buildings in a single bound
or moving faster than a speeding bullet. I have been known to build houses for
the homeless in the slums of Harlem on my lunch breaks. I walk old ladies
across the street, I write motivational speeches, and I double down on twenty
and win - all in half an hour. I sleep in a Yoga position on a bed of nails
while drinking water. Occasionally, I run the New York Marathon and win. I
take women’s breaths away with my divine artwork.

I move so quickly I make Jet Li look like a chump and my deft-defying footwork
leaves Michael Jordan in awe. I am wanted in 2,359 countries as a political
outlaw and am worshipped by a small Pigmy tribe in Africa. Using a pair of
chopsticks and soy sauce I once saved a small Chinese restaurant in Brooklyn
from the Asian Mafia. I build mainframe telecommunication networks for fun and
single handedly defeated twenty 5 yr. olds in a game of Dodge Ball. I’ve been
banned from playing the lottery because I win so much. In a Hyundai Excel I
ran the quarter mile in the high 9’s. My incredible good looks are such that I
make lesbians go straight.

Scientists have preserved my DNA for the cloning of a future biogenetically
engineered army to take over the world. I coined the phrase “Bootie Call” and
your sister once had a crush on me not so long ago. I write articles for GQ,
The Wall Street Journal, and the New York Times just to amuse myself. I scored
a 1600 on the SAT.

------
Brushfire
Seriously?

OK. I'm in. But I need 55% ownership and a 75k/yr Salary + benefits. Also, I
prefer to do the business side, so I'll go ahead and file all the papers and
then hire you as an employee (dont worry, you can still be silent, minority
investor too, but I'm afraid I cant give you any real voting rights). :)

With that out of the way -- there is a lot of discussion about whether hacker
news is a great place to find co-founders. To be honest, this place is
probably chock full of awesome co-founders, both technical or business. But
the method of your request is all wrong.

Great partnerships are sort of like relationships. Its about give and take,
its about strengths and weaknesses. I hate to say it, but you arent going to
have any idea about that from a post on here, and its a horrible way to start
an enterprise. $10 says you get 6 months in, realize you have different
visions for the company, and one of you walks, leaving the other with a pile
of shit and a lot of bills. Nevermind, you can keep the $10. You're going to
need it.

To be frank -- You would be better off using this place to ask for advice on a
more specific topic -- perhaps something you are weak at. Then look through
the responses, find the ones that strike you as the smart, intuitive
responses, and ask those people if they mind having lunch with you. Rinse,
repeat 20 times. Then you will start to build a network. Have a beer with
those people occasionally. Talk about similar interests (I guess for you, your
idea in enterprise software...). A natural choice for someone who COULD be a
partner will filter itself out. And you'll be better off, because you will
actually be at least ACQUAINTANCES with that person, so you'll have an idea if
they are shitting you or the real thing.

[Sidebar -- If you are equally as capable in business and technical side, wtf
do you want a partner for? You need employees and investors.]

Sorry to be a downer on your idea -- but your methodology stinks as either
someone who is lazy or a liar, and neither of those make good partners.

------
dthefounder
You guys are giving me a hard time. I'm just tired of trying to convince my
friends to start a business. I wanted to outline my "forces" in this post;
just hint about what I'm capable of. As for Craigslist: it's too local, not
technical enough to find anyone. I just want to meet someone who share the
same interests and values. Obviously some of you don't, and I'd suggest just
stop whining about it. BTW, your assumptions are sometime telling a little bit
too much about you...

~~~
wheels
But you didn't actually say anything about your values. Here's your post
boiled down to actual content:

"I want to start a business related startup. I've worked for a small startup.
I've got enough cash to get us through the first few months. I live in
Canada."

Other than that there's not much to go on. Would you jump at a pitch like
that?

~~~
h34t
It's not a pitch, it's an ice-breaker. A signal of intent. The equivalent of
cracking a smart joke to the girl next to you at the bar: You both know what
you're after, but neither of you can know whether you want to be with each
other until somebody makes the first move and gets the ball rolling (which
should NOT be a summary of your entire life's experience). That's all this is;
I applaud.

